# Serial Number



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

Where can I find the serial number of my Premiere? Time Warner needs it to activate the Tivo.


----------



## craiggers14 (Oct 31, 2010)

It is on the back next to the fan opening.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

There's a silver sticker next to the fan, above the power connector. It has the Tivo Service number, Model, and MAC. We tried the service number and MAC and Time Warner says they're both too long.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

Are you trying to add cable cards to the Tivo? It must be those numbers because they don't need the Tivo's numbers but yourself for subscription services.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

I've got a replacement Tivo, and I'm just trying to get the cable card to work in the new Premiere. When I called Time Warner they said they needed the serial number of the Tivo, and that the service number and mac address were too long.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

The numbers you need are on the cablecards itself, as well as the cable card info screen from the tivo. The Tivo service numbers does not apply.

Cable card numbers are approx 12 characters long vs. Tivo's 16 chars.


----------



## kturcotte (Dec 9, 2002)

This is RIDICULOUS!! Time Warner not only REFUSES to do it over the phone (I have all the numbers and everything), they can't get somebody out here until Friday and they're going to charge me $25 for an install.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

kturcotte said:


> This is RIDICULOUS!! Time Warner not only REFUSES to do it over the phone (I have all the numbers and everything), they can't get somebody out here until Friday and they're going to charge me $25 for an install.


That's typical of many cable companies. They require someone to come on site to do what can easily be done over teh phone.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

Yep, yet another reason cable companies are EVIL.

You think they could have told you that when you first called them.


----------

